# 2007 G35 review



## sunilsf (Sep 22, 2003)

from edmunds.com

http://www.edmunds.com/insideline/do/Drives/FullTests/articleId=116681

Sounds really good, but these cars (e90, g35) are all getting too big for my tastes.

I've been hearing mentions of a BMW Z2 weighing in < 2800lbs, priced < $30K, with 4 cylinder engines (ranging from 150-300hp!). Although, I prefer a roof, this sounds more interesting... too bad it won't be out until 2009. C&D and a couple of other mags had mentions of this vehicle this month.


----------



## SmoothCruise (Jul 23, 2005)

What I thought was interesting in that review is that Infiniti is using electromagnetic variable valve timing on the exhaust. I thought using electromagnets for variable valve timing was still in the labs, and not out in practice yet.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

sunilsf said:


> from edmunds.com
> 
> http://www.edmunds.com/insideline/do/Drives/FullTests/articleId=116681
> 
> ...


They like the G, but I agree...these cars are getting too damned big.


----------



## SilverTE90 (Apr 5, 2005)

sunilsf said:


> from edmunds.com
> 
> http://www.edmunds.com/insideline/do/Drives/FullTests/articleId=116681
> 
> ...


Drove it at the 335I challenge. Hunk of junk. While I was a back seat passenger ,My head was against the back glass! Totally unaceptable....


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

SilverTE90 said:


> Drove it at the 335I challenge. Hunk of junk. While I was a back seat passenger ,My head was against the back glass! Totally unaceptable....


you drove a *2007* G35 at a BMW challenge? I didn't know the 2007 G35 was out yet.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

The interior looks much less like ass than it used to.


----------



## SilverTE90 (Apr 5, 2005)

blueguydotcom said:


> you drove a *2007* G35 at a BMW challenge? I didn't know the 2007 G35 was out yet.


Meh, the BMW ppl said 2007 G VS 2007 335I :dunno:


----------



## zman1910 (Sep 7, 2006)

SilverTE90 said:


> Drove it at the 335I challenge. Hunk of junk. While I was a back seat passenger ,My head was against the back glass! Totally unaceptable....


That was your biggest complaint? And this is why you classify it as a hunk of junk? You sound completely biased IMO. If your gonna have an opinion at least make it sound like an intelligent one and back it up with some real info..


----------



## issai (Jun 13, 2004)

Saw a black on black one in person today, sitting in the parking lot at lunch. Rear seat was still wrapped in plastic. It was a 6MT.

During my quick glance at it, the interior and exterior looked pretty much as it does in the most recent pics.

The car's exterior dimensions didn't seem significantly larger than the outgoing G35, which surprised me. Recent pics make it seem "bulkier" and "bulgier" than the outgoing G35.

The one I saw had the rear deck chrome lid, which had elicited many complaints. I guess that lip contrasts more with darker body colors than the edmunds.com silver body color. The detail of the rear of the 2007 looked almost "too busy" in person.

What's with the paddles *not* turning with the wheel?


----------



## hector (Jul 14, 2003)

i'm very interested in the '08 g35 coupe which is rumored to actually get a 3.7ltr. vq engine(g37 ?). may compare favorably with the 335. hopefully it will be smaller than the g35 sedan.


----------

